# Midweek ladies Westy?



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, 
I was recently laid off, and I'd like to do a midweek Westwater trip in the next few weeks. I have never been on an all ladies overnight. So, I would like it to be a ladies only trip. While I have a few interested and available friends, I am having a hard time finding another female rower and raft that can do a midweek trip. While I could go as a solo boat, I'd rather have at least one more boat. Any gals interested? PM me.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

